# C59 60cm Traditional MTBK arrived!



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

It's going to take me another month or two to get it built the way I want but in standing over it, it feels perfect. I'll swap the stem out to a longer (120) one and figure out what wheels to put on it but I'm really happy with the fit finish so far. Sorry for the crap iPhone image. I'll post something when its closer to built. Cheers.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SR11 and Boras would be great


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Enjoy your new ride. The C59 is a great bike.


----------

